# highport head in lowport motor?



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

alright guys... the motor wasn't running right when I put the car in the gizrage a few months back. I want to do a port/polish job when I take everything apart and clean it. I've seen a lot of people have high port heads for sale for cheap. can I use a highport head in my lowport motor without any problems? I want to stay lowport, that way I can hide my directport nitrous install in the manifold. Let me know... thanks!


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

$E-R said:


> I've seen a lot of people have high port heads for sale for cheap. can I use a highport head in my lowport motor without any problems?




no you can't the upper manifold connects to the head at a different angle.
O


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> no you can't the upper manifold connects to the head at a different angle.
> O


Unless you switch the whole thing manifold and all.

Mike


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

Yup. You will need the high-port intake manifold in order to use the high-port head on your low-port. So basically you will be converting your low-port to a high-port.


----------

